# Help sex Oyapok



## frogigi (Mar 15, 2012)

Frog #1








thanks


----------



## frogigi (Mar 15, 2012)

Frog #2
















thanks


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

from the pics female for both


----------



## frogigi (Mar 15, 2012)

some info 
.frog #1 is bigger than frog #2 by half a body (frog #1seems female)
.frog #1 has a angled back compare to frog #2 (frog #1 seems female)
. but frog #1 have wider toe pads . (confused, frog #1 seems male)

male bigger than female Oyapok?
pls help


----------



## frogigi (Mar 15, 2012)

frogmanroth said:


> from the pics female for both


but theyes have been ttogether peacefully fr juvenile. they Feed ttogether sleep together sit together no complication at all


----------



## bobrez (Sep 10, 2011)

Females raised together are usally fine, untill a male is introduced. I have 2 female azureus that been together awile, but I have found a male and will probably seperate once they pair up.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

They both look female to me.


----------



## frogigi (Mar 15, 2012)

so now i have 2 female living harmonously together, anybody know where i can get 2 male?


----------



## geoffsfrogs (Feb 20, 2011)

I actually have 2 male oyapoks I was planning on selling soon. PM me if you're interested.


----------

